# Stacking Variations/Comparison



## Rei

I thought it would be interesting to see the difference that a stack and photo angle can make, especially to the untrained eye.

Same dog, same field, on four different days (all pictures taken within 8 - 9 months of each other). 

4 years old 
West German working line 
Male
27" at the withers and 80 lbs

He is very out of shape and overweight in the bottom pictures, but we are working on it so please excuse that for now.










I've already heard a good number of critiques on him, so I'm not actually looking for any this time (though they are still welcome, as are comments and observations!). Just thought this would be fun to share.


----------



## Thesilentone

The top right photo probably has to be my favorite- very nice stance(despite his head cocked to the side), light in photo does not appear too bright nor dark and background is quite minimal, less distraction. Even the bottom right photo has less distraction in the background to focus more on the dog.. I found that is helps to keep the natural look outside like grass, trees, etc instead of houses and other man-made objects out of the background.


----------



## Pooky44

He looks great in all 4 photos. In the bottom ones he looks more filled out, not overweight, but you would know better. Gorgeous dog.


----------



## lorihd

top right picture is my favorite, love him


----------



## Xeph

Bottom left is my favorite


----------



## Rei

The top right and the bottom left are my two favorites, so I agree with all the comments  I like the top right for his posture, and as Thesilentone mentioned, for the good background and lighting. It's a good stack and a good picture. He's in great shape here, and sure he looks like a bitch/an immature male, but I won't get too picky LOL

I like the bottom left because (like the top right) I find it very aesthetically pleasing. I think it shows his structure and conformation well, and he looks like a male here. I had brushed him the night before, so the insanely wavy patch of fur above the withers is relatively tame. His topline probably looks the best here. 

I actually like that most people will look at the bottom left picture and realize he has a fair amount of rear. Gives me a chance to remind them that "angulation" is not a four letter word  

What I don't like about the bottom left picture is the overgrown grass, and all the dead grass strewn across the field. I'd PS it out, but have no patience for it LOL He also seems to be posting just the tiniest smidgen? Also not happy with his muscle tone and weight, but it's nothing that stands out.

And yes, I agree that the lighting in the top left sucks (bright summer afternoon) and the harness in the bottom right is distracting (I was showing off the new harness in that picture). 

These were all taken within under a year of each other, between ages 3 and 4. I don't think he would have noticeably filled out during that time. He does appear to lose substance in the top right picture, but he was very tense and upright there. I think he tried to stand on his toes!


----------



## Barrett's Mommy

How do you teach stacking?


----------



## Rei

Barrett's Mommy said:


> How do you teach stacking?


Jackie/Xeph taught me 

Here's a sticky that outlines stacking step by step: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/critique-my-dog/94556-how-stack.html

Here's a quick video that a friend of mine made, explaining how she stacks her GSD: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGX0G-KTlAE

Here's a video of me stacking my dog about a year and a half ago (warning, put it on mute...I had no idea my camera captured audio :crazy: 



 This was his first time being stacked with a bait/treat in over 2 years, so he does lean in and scoot his paws, but it's not bad all things considering.

A reliable "stay" and a lot of practice really helps. Another trick that I've seen is the use of blocks, like the ones pictured here:

(I actually think this is Liesje's Nikon as a puppy - found this on Google Images)









and here (I think this dog used to be on the board as well... the dog is either Jaia or B'asia? Forgot which dog was the male!)


----------



## FG167

Grace! I thought of you today  

Kastle turns 2 years on Sunday (and I'll be gone), so I took some updated stacked photos. Same spot, same dog, same day, same light etc Different stacks.

He is 2 years old, 63 lbs


----------



## Liesje

A while back I posted a set of 4 stacked GSD silhouettes and had folks on the PDB guess what "types" of dogs each one was. The guesses were all over the place, from WGSL to working line to American pet type line. The joke was that each silhouette was my own dog, all the same dog


----------



## Rei

FG167 said:


> Grace! I thought of you today
> 
> Kastle turns 2 years on Sunday (and I'll be gone), so I took some updated stacked photos. Same spot, same dog, same day, same light etc Different stacks.
> 
> He is 2 years old, 63 lbs


Those are great!! Probably a much better example than what I have - I would definitely like to try getting a variety of stacks + picture angles on the same day for a better visual.

Also, Kastle is really just the perfect dog. What a stunning guy :wub:



Liesje said:


> A while back I posted a set of 4 stacked GSD silhouettes and had folks on the PDB guess what "types" of dogs each one was. The guesses were all over the place, from WGSL to working line to American pet type line. The joke was that each silhouette was my own dog, all the same dog


Love that! I did think about doing the same (except to ask everyone to "point out the extreme dog, if there is one") but was too lazy 

I found it extremely interesting that some would look at the bottom left picture and (without having seen other pictures) feel concerned for the dog's physical soundness and health. He's a "prime example of a working dog" and a dog that "looks like he can go all day" in one stack, but a dog with "weak legs" and "too much slope" in another - and those are almost direct quotes :crazy: Very intriguing to see assumptions being made based on generalizations.


----------



## Capone22

FG167 said:


> Grace! I thought of you today
> 
> Kastle turns 2 years on Sunday (and I'll be gone), so I took some updated stacked photos. Same spot, same dog, same day, same light etc Different stacks.
> 
> He is 2 years old, 63 lbs


It doesn't matter how he is stacked. He's one gorgeous dog!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

